# Lucid Dreaming > Lucid Experiences >  >  Weird Bathrooms

## drewdrummr

Okay whenever I have dreams relating to a public bathroom, the bathrooms are always weird looking and distorted. They are either really dirty or really clean and there are tons of toilets everywhere. Anyone feel te same?

----------


## Tsen

Mine are always clean, but bathrooms seem to go on forever, with tons of different toilets and sinks and showers and everything.  Its actually quite cool...and somehow I've managed to NEVER wet the bed, despite how much I use said bathrooms in a dream.     :tongue2:

----------


## Scruffy

I used to find myself in bathrooms like that all the time in dreams.  Quite large, with toilets and showers everywhere, and clean.  It seems strange that this happens for other people, too - I thought it was just one of my weird dream signs.  I wonder what the reason for it is?

The last bathroom I was in during a dream was really creepy, though.  It was huge, with rows of those floor-length urinals, and really dark and dirty.  It looked like the site of a pod-people invasion, with alien pods and mist and the like.    ::o:

----------


## Tsen

The last restroom dream I had was two weeks ago.  It was a pretty bland bathroom at first.  Dark, with only a few stalls.  Part of a rest stop on the side of a dilapidated highway.  Anyway, I went to the bathroom, then turned around to wash my hands and the room had opened up an extra forty feet behind the sinks.  Where there was a wall with mirrors, there was now more toilets and sinks.  Showers dotted the bathroom-scape every once in a while, usually in groups of two or three.  The odd part was that there were toilets just beneath the sinks, presumeably so you could relieve yourself and wash your hands without moving from the spot.  I remember in particular how that struck me as unsanitary, but on closer inspection, the entire bathroom was spotless.  Normally restrooms, guy's restrooms at least, and even more so, those at rest stops, are trashed beyond recognition.  This one was unnaturally clean, and actually rather mystical and exciting (as only a dream bathroom could be).  I realized I still had to relieve myself, despite already having done so, so I went to one of the toilets 3/4 of the way back and used it.  Afterwards, I thought about nabbing a shower, but decided against it and just washed my hands and left.

Still, its always amazed me how unique my dream restrooms are.  Though I suppose, in light of this thread, that they aren't entirely unique at all.  I wonder if the common appearance has to do with needing to use the restroom after a full night of allowwing one's bladder to fill. . .

----------


## ♥Mark

I know what you mean. Mine never seem especially clean or unclean, nor are the locations of the toilets and sinks strange, but it seems that the toilets themselves just don't make any sense. They never look like real ones, they always operate in some stupid way.

----------


## dreamfollower

I've had tons of weird bathroom dreams. often they are huge, with no doors on the stalls, or the toilets are hard to get to, blocked off somehow. one was coated in ice and frost, one was in a tree, one was filled with bloody body parts.   :Eek:  
yes, this is a very common  theme in my dreams. I'm sure it stems from some sort of insecurity.  :wink2:

----------


## Gez

wow same here.
mine is often very large with no stalls or privacy and are separated into two sections (boys,girls which are separated by a flimsy wall with a gaping doorway) theres no privacy at all and they are always packed with kids, they are always also very dirty with green ivy crawling up the walls gving the whole place a green ambience.
if im in this dream location its usually after going in "the moss pool" which is very similar to the toilets with the green,dirty ambience.
it is basicly a huge indoor swimming pool where the water is slightly murky and instead of the ropes you usually have to separate lanes there are Huge ugly ropes of moss/seaweed.
This place is strangely often packed with people who dont seem to mind its appearence one bit.

----------


## Nerte

Same here - with dirty bathrooms.
I'm in bathroom and it is UNBELIEVABLY, sooooooo dirty, like nobody ever clean it 50 years! But they are not large. Mine are usualy the same size as it should be or smaller, and also kinda dark.

----------


## Manifold_Time

Everytime I dream of peeing in a dream, I unfortunately wet the bed.

Luckily that doesn't happen anymore.   :tongue2:

----------


## Rainbow Werewolf

In another post I mentioned about being in a shower that was about 8' wide. I don't remember seeing the toilet, but I do remember it had granite flooring. The shower had 2 shower heads, and I don't remember being lucid. I felt very safe there, except one thought was on my mind that later I would have to go to someplace dark.

----------


## Forsaken Exposition

One of the earliest dreams I can remember consisted of me either being REALLY small, or the Bathroom Extremely huge. (Maybe from like an Ants perspective). It was actually a field trip and everyone was swimming in the toilet.  ::shakehead2::  

Someone Flushed it and then I got pushed over the ledge.

-shrug- Thought that was worth mentioning.

----------


## kel

I had a bathroom dream once.
I was in one of  my school washrooms and they were rrenovating it, and come to think of it the room _was_ distorted

----------


## samman1456

i once in a dream walked into my bathroom with a friend who complimented me on how pimped out it was. It went on forever and had low red lights with big computers and tons of showers and toilets. 8)

----------


## Limitz

> Okay whenever I have dreams relating to a public bathroom, the bathrooms are always weird looking and distorted. They are either really dirty or really clean and there are tons of toilets everywhere. Anyone feel te same?[/b]



Bathrooms in my dreams are always incredibly dirty, there's always urine all over the walls and lumps of chit all over the floors and toilets. I'm not sure what my subconscious is thinking, but I think it's always pretty fun to walk into a 5-star hotel bathroom and find all sorts of meaty suprises waiting for you.

----------


## outKry

> _Originally posted by drewdrummr_
> *Okay whenever I have dreams relating to a public bathroom, the bathrooms are always weird looking and distorted. They are either really dirty or really clean and there are tons of toilets everywhere. Anyone feel te same?*



weird

----------


## Rainbow Werewolf

Oh, I did have a dream years ago where I was stuck in a giant bathtub that was probably about 50 feet in height, or maybe I was just smaller.





> One of the earliest dreams I can remember consisted of me either being REALLY small, or the Bathroom Extremely huge. (Maybe from like an Ants perspective). It was actually a field trip and everyone was swimming in the toilet.  
> Someone Flushed it and then I got pushed over the ledge.
> -shrug- Thought that was worth mentioning.
> [/b]

----------


## Original Poster

I can think of only one dream at the moment when i was in a bathroom, and yeah, it was huge, but it wasn&#39;t clean, it was dirty, it was like one of those campground bathrooms.

----------


## !x!HEEH!x!

one time i had a creepy dream where i was in my own bathroom and i looked in the mirror and i saw myself but and evil version. then i yelled at the top of my lungs. it scared me because when people scream it scares me so much bad memories or sumin  :Eek:

----------


## 90sjesus

In one of my dreams last week, I was on some kinda spaceship that was quite Star-Trekky ( I don&#39;t watch Star Trek) and there were urinals randomly placed along the corridor, so that anyone could see. I tried peeing while I thought no-one would come, but obviously someone did.

----------


## John Updike

I don&#39;t think I&#39;ve ever encountered this, in my dreams the bathrooms tend to be more or less how they really are, except that a shower door is missing or something minor like that.  I did dream that I peed on someone out of anger one time though.

----------


## Pyrox

I&#39;ve had dreams where I kept peeing and I was suprised how long it was going for. 

And a really funny "dream" was when I was walking in my sleep, but somehow walked in the bathroom and started to go pee. I was actually in my bathroom in real life (I didnt turn on the light, the only lght was from the window), but I was seeing a football field and there were players on the field telling me to hurry up and go pee so we can play. I was so embaresed, because of the people looking at me that I couldn&#39;t go. I soon realized I was standing in the bathroom and not in a football field and came to reality. I told everyone about it. Good times..

----------


## Vex Kitten

Usually the bathrooms in my dreams have one of three problems.

1. They are full and I have to wait forever for my turn.
2. The doors are either missing, half there or falling off.
3. They are disgustingly filthy.

I hate those kinds of dreams.

----------

